# Asus E35M-I Deluxe Wireless Questions



## zennybsd (May 29, 2011)

I could not find anything related with the two wireless in the manual that accompanied with the above mini-itx board.

Has anyone any idea which hardwares are the two wireless and what are the frequencies? Whether they are supported by FreeBSD-8.2 or 9-CURRENT? Which drivers works with them? Could one of them work as a master AP node?

I would like to hear the experience of the community about how they manage to deploy the board with which drivers?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2011)

From my /var/log/messages (running 8.2-RELEASE then, currently 9.0-CURRENT):


```
Jun 22 02:52:18 NAS kernel: ath0: <Atheros 9285> mem 0xfea00000-0xfea0ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
Jun 22 02:52:18 NAS kernel: ath0: AR9285 mac 192.2 RF5133 phy 14.0
```


I had lots of problems with this NIC on 8.2-RELEASE, it would hard-lock the machine after spewing out tons of these messages:


```
Jun 22 02:47:00 NAS kernel: ath0: 0x00000000 0x00002000 0x00000000, 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
Jun 22 02:47:00 NAS kernel: ath0: hardware error; resetting
```


I switched to 9.0-CURRENT because of this, the card seems to be working much better now, no more hard locks, but I occasionally see these messages:


```
Jun 22 23:29:26 NAS kernel: ath0: bb hang detected (0x4), resetting
```


```
Jun 23 01:52:28 NAS kernel: ath0: device timeout
```


```
Jun 22 21:48:20 NAS wpa_supplicant[462]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=<edited out> reason=0
Jun 22 21:48:20 NAS kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Jun 22 21:48:23 NAS wpa_supplicant[462]: Trying to associate with <edited out> (SSID='my_ssid' freq=2412 MHz)
Jun 22 21:48:23 NAS wpa_supplicant[462]: Associated with <edited out>
Jun 22 21:48:23 NAS kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Jun 22 21:48:23 NAS wpa_supplicant[462]: WPA: Key negotiation completed with <edited out> [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Jun 22 21:48:23 NAS wpa_supplicant[462]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to <edited out> completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
```

Haven't been able to use 11n or jumbo frames.

All this is low priority at the moment, since this is going to be a NAS using the wired onboard NIC. I did Google the errors, but wasn't able to find a quick solution.


Oh, and hi, forum


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2011)

zennybsd said:
			
		

> Could one of them work as a master AP node?



I missed you asking this. There's only one wireless NIC on the mobo, with two antennas.


----------



## tinotom (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, Atheros driver works flawlessly in AP mode (g mode). Moreover, avg@ recently committed the watchdog driver for this motherboard. However I can't manage to get Xorg to work with libXv, even if the radeon driver is used. Did somebody manage to get it to work?

Thank you.


----------

